# Matzo Recipe?



## Kelleybug (Jan 25, 2006)

I am looking for a matzo bread recipe for a Seder this Thursday. It's a church function after our Maundy Thursday service.

I have found recipes that just call for flour and water, and others call for eggs and onions and butter and such. Does anyone have one they have used and like?

Thanks!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Go to the grocery store. Marsh or Meijer if they're in your areas. Go to the "seasonal foods" section. Get the cheapest boxes you can find of plain matzah. Because of Rabbinical restrictions on matzah preparations, most people don't make their own. From the sound of it, you don't need to worry about those restrictions so any non-leavened flat bread would be close enough. I'd stick with the simpliest. It is supposed to be the bread "of affliction" after all, think "what would an Egyptian slave have to bake with?" and go from there.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, most people buy their matzah. But if you want the experience of making some, I think I have a recipe...http://www.sabbatarian.com/KosherKor...l#Anchor-56559


----------



## Kelleybug (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks-

I am going to make it and teach my children about Passover at the same time...
(we usually make just about everything we eat from scratch) The recipe looks good!


----------

